# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Dennerle Dosator

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill checks out this new nutrient dosing device for aquarium plants.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

